# any cheap receiver with preouts?



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

Here is what I would like to do, if possible. I would like to get a receiver with preamp or pre-outs just to hook up my Behringer amplifier and a samsung home theater. I was looking online but I couldnt find anything. Can anyone reccomend me that sort of receiver?

Thank You!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Check out http://www.accessories4less.com/, they have some really great deals.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sadly the manufacturers don't include pre outs in their low end models something that those receivers need. It's not till you get into the high end models are they included. 
As mentioned above look for a receiver at accessories4less that a couple model years old and you will get a great deal.


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks All. I found this amplifier on Amazon. However, I dont know if it has preamp or preouts. Anyone own one of this? 
http://www.amazon.com/Technical-Pro-BLUEDECK2-Mountable-Bluetooth/dp/B00SUCR34Q

Thanks


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

djloui said:


> Thanks All. I found this amplifier on Amazon. However, I dont know if it has preamp or preouts. Anyone own one of this?
> http://www.amazon.com/Technical-Pro-BLUEDECK2-Mountable-Bluetooth/dp/B00SUCR34Q
> 
> Thanks


It is not an AVR. It is a BlueTooth receiver, stereo only.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Technical pro and Pyle are really cheaply made. You want to stick to brand names like Yamaha, Onkyo, Denon and Pioneer.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Is that “Samsung home theater” a HTIB? If so you won’t be able to connect it to any receiver.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

Im still looking for Av receivers with pre-outs. I found this insignia receiver.

Will this one work as a preamp? What do you guys think?


Thanks


http://m.ebay.com/itm/Insignia-NS-S...ooth-Stereo-Receiver-/291655808438?nav=SEARCH


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It's not an AV receiver. It's only stereo.


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

Ok thanks I'll keep looking.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

How about these?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Denon-AVR-3...031701?hash=item2361a49655:g:r0wAAOSwu4BV1~RJ

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Denon-AVR-3...295193?hash=item464855d459:g:l-sAAOSwXshWrT1F


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, I don't think there is any such thing as a cheap receiver with pre-outs. Seems kinda counter intuitive but that's the way it is.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

ellisr63 said:


> How about these?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Denon-AVR-3...031701?hash=item2361a49655:g:r0wAAOSwu4BV1~RJ
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Denon-AVR-3...295193?hash=item464855d459:g:l-sAAOSwXshWrT1F


The latter one has them.









FWIW, all you need to do is Google the model numbers (as I did) and look at the user manuals to find out.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

nova said:


> Yeah, I don't think there is any such thing as a cheap receiver with pre-outs. Seems kinda counter intuitive but that's the way it is.


That's what I thought until I found the 2 I listed for under $100....granted they are not new, but one did have HDMI.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, I assumed the OP wanted a new receiver. I think he should be able to find a used one for a reasonable price.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

nova said:


> Yeah, I assumed the OP wanted a new receiver. I think he should be able to find a used one for a reasonable price.


I looked for used as the AVRs he was looking at were way below what i thought he could find new, I think if he wants new he is going to have to spend considerably more than the ones he linked.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello and welcome! What is the budget? and can it be stretched a little? Are you in the US? Also a preamp does not add that much to the sound. I tried and I did not hear a big difference, so I took it out.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

This is the cheapest pre-out on this site: http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...7.2-thx-certified-network-a/v-receiver/1.html


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

And ten bucks more gets you this one: http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-network-home-theater-receiver-airplay/1.html


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

eljay said:


> And ten bucks more gets you this one: http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-network-home-theater-receiver-airplay/1.html


and it buys you a significantly superior version of Audyssey.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

If you buy from any of the last two links you won't need an amp. Just saying.:smile:


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Kal Rubinson said:


> and it buys you a significantly superior version of Audyssey.


Whoa, yes, I hadn't noticed that. XT on the Marantz vs. 2EQ on the Onkyo - no contest! :boxer:


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey , i think this will be my preferred option of connecting both the Samsung home theater and the behringer amp. I was just looking for a volume control for both of them. Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

djloui said:


> Any thoughts?


Yes. Keep looking. A phono pre amp isn’t going to work.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

djloui said:


> Hey , i think this will be my preferred option of connecting both the Samsung home theater and the behringer amp. I was just looking for a volume control for both of them. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Amazon.com: Turntable / Phono Preamp Preamplifier Pre Amplifirer W Aux Input and Volume Control: [email]Electronics


Why don't you look at a Oppo DVD player...it will allow you to use 2 sources, decodes surround sound if you like and control volume??


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Why don't you look at a Oppo DVD player...it will allow you to use 2 sources, decodes surround sound if you like and control volume??


Can you post a link please?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

djloui said:


> Can you post a link please?



https://www.oppodigital.com/


----------

